# Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!



## RawRob (3. November 2016)

*Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*

Servus zusammen.
Ich habe heute meine Hardware in das neue Gehäuse verpflanzt.
War das ein Akt.
Ich hatte extreme Probleme beim Einbau des Mainboards. Die mitgelieferten Schrauben passen nicht.
Sie lassen sich nicht richtig fest drehen. Beim Versuch die Schraube raus zu drehen ist sie mir abgebrochen und steckt nun im Abstandhalter.
Zudem haben sich die Abstandhalter gelöst sodass sie sich mitdrehen. Es handelt sich um jene die zur Rückseite des Gehäuses zeigen.
An einen Umtausch ist nicht zu denken da ich Ich etwas grober an die Sache herangehen musste um die Schrauben zu lösen.
Ich habe viel Erfahrung in Sachen schrauben, aber das war schon Tricki.
Ansonsten ist das Teil super.


----------



## v3nom (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*

Einfach mal be quiet! anschreiben. Da wird viel für dich als Kunden gemacht. Abstandshalter und Schrauben solltest du mit Sicherheit bekommen. Wenn ein Gewinde von nem Abstandshalter dabei ist könntest auch nett nach einem MB-Tray fragen.

Ich hatte deine genannten Problem nicht mit dem Gehäuse. Einzig die Schrauben am Netzteil haben mich fluchen lassen, wenn man keinen magnetischen Schraubendreher hat und diese dann unten in das Gehäuse fallen.


----------



## Trash123 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*

ing mir genauso mit den NT-Schrauben


----------



## RawRob (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*

Jo das Netzteil war auch Ein wenig umständlich aber das war okay. 
Nur diese Mainboard Schrauben. Ich hab gedacht ich falle vom Glauben ab.
Ein neues Mainboard Tray wäre schön. ABER das wieder zu demontieren. Ohje.
Ich warte mal ab was hier vom Support kommt.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*



v3nom schrieb:


> und diese dann unten in das Gehäuse fallen.



Ja, das ist herrlich, wenn da unten was rein fällt und du erst mal wieder alles auseinander bauen musst, um da ran zu kommen.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*

Hatte bei 2 Abstandhaltern auch das Problem, dass ich diese nur mit einer Zange festdrehen konnte. Da wurde wahrscheinlich erst gebohrt und dann lackiert. Zum Glück ist bei mir nichts abgebrochen!


----------



## RawRob (4. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse.........ABER!!!*



target2804 schrieb:


> Hatte bei 2 Abstandhaltern auch das Problem, dass ich diese nur mit einer Zange festdrehen konnte. Da wurde wahrscheinlich erst gebohrt und dann lackiert. Zum Glück ist bei mir nichts abgebrochen!




Ich trau mich gar nicht das Ding wieder auszubauen.


----------



## target2804 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*

Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch das Problem mit dem Power Button. Einmal tief gedrückt für 6 Sekunden, weil der PC sich aufgehängt hat --> bleibt innen stecken. Deckel abgenommen, dran rumgespielt, ging wieder. Heute morgen wieder. Muss jetzt das Glaspanel abnehmen und den PC mit einer Büroklammer anschalten. Ärgerlich bei einem 250€ Case.


----------



## RawRob (7. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*

Update!
Habe heute mit dem Support telefoniert. Sie schicken mir ein komplettes Neues Mainboard Tray plus Abstandhalter und Schraubensatz.
Ich bin bin beeindruckt.
Top.


----------



## RawRob (7. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*



target2804 schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch das Problem mit dem Power Button. Einmal tief gedrückt für 6 Sekunden, weil der PC sich aufgehängt hat --> bleibt innen stecken. Deckel abgenommen, dran rumgespielt, ging wieder. Heute morgen wieder. Muss jetzt das Glaspanel abnehmen und den PC mit einer Büroklammer anschalten. Ärgerlich bei einem 250€ Case.




Wie dolle hast du denn da drauf gedrückt? Ich muss es bei mir nur leicht berühren.


----------



## target2804 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*

Ganz normal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (8. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*



RawRob schrieb:


> Update!
> Habe heute mit dem Support telefoniert. Sie schicken mir ein komplettes Neues Mainboard Tray plus Abstandhalter und Schraubensatz.
> Ich bin bin beeindruckt.
> Top.



Sag ich doch, die Jungs sind klasse


----------



## RawRob (9. November 2016)

*AW: Dark Base 900. Schönes Gehäuse ...aber!*



v3nom schrieb:


> Sag ich doch, die Jungs sind klasse



Vor allem ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Das nennt sich Support.


----------

